# Stevia



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't use artificial sweeteners as a rule, sugar is okay with me because I only have 1 tsp in my only cup of coffee/day. I was given a box of Stevia in the Raw--has anyone had adverse effects of this? I don't want to try it until I learn more. Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't use it but I found this info and I hope it helps:
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-682-STEVIA.aspx?activeIngredientId=682&activeIngredientName=STEVIA

My sis actually grew it in her garden this summer. Not sure what she used it with I will have to ask.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

[sup]I have used Stevia for years. I buy NOW brand, which doesn't have other things added. I have had NO adverse affects.[/sup]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If I recall correctly it seems most of the people on the board who use stevia (the real stevia, not something extacted from stevia) seem to tolerate it pretty well.

But you may have to experiment on a day where you don't need to go anywhere to find out for sure.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I agree with Kathleen. Most tolerate it. Some don't like the taste. It gave me more D.


----------

